# In my hive today...



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

nice pictures. What kind of camera did you use?


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

NorthALABeeKeep said:


> nice pictures. What kind of camera did you use?


Nothing special- a regular digital camera. Sony Cybershot, 7.2 megapixels, with a macro setting for closeups. Thanks!


----------



## SlickMick (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh Omie, you are here too! Goodie.

I love those pics

Mick


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Beautiful images -congrats on your bees!!


----------

